# Catch a Poacher works again!!! Plus oc fishing report



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Decided to go to ocean city and hit the bridge early sunday morning, got out there around 0500. Tossed plugs and hit 20-22" bluefish and small rock non-stop till the sun was high around 0730. 
Lil later we decided to fish for some flatties. Slammed tons of 12-15" left and right drifting shiners. My buddy was jigging gulps and hit a 16.5" and one right over 20". 

Just down from me I noticed 2 black males catching and keeping small 12-14" flounder. When it's not much bigger than your hand you know it's too small. I called the catch a poacher number and they said they would try to get someone out. We continued to watch them catch n keep undersized so another guy called DNR to report it. About 15 min later they pulled up and let one officer out on the bridge to check these guys. They were getting ready to leave and had their fish in their bucket with tackle on top about 30' up the bridge from them. 
DNR check s their licenses and then one of the poachers walks to me n says, " if he asks you whose bucket that is say you don't know." Then walks away. They went walking down the bridge to leave and I told the officer tilt was his and what he told me. They stop them on the bridge and measure out the fish. They had 9 in their possession and 8 were undersize and they were cited for them. DNR called me after thanking me multiple times for calling in and reporting and loves that people do it. 

Back to the report. Tide turned and started coming in and boats live lining spot under the bridge were slamming rock just short and blues all over. One boat below me hooked into a BIG fish. He fought it for 10 minutes and when finally got it to the side of he the boat ended up being a blue that was 35+" and well over 20 lbs. I was blown away to see that. Was a blue you'd only expect to see offshore. I think it would have been very very close to being a MD record fish. 

Also people were catching keeper tog on gulp mullet and buck tails while jigging under the bridge for blues and rock. 

Tons of large hound fish around too. Schools of them sittin in the current on top of the water, all looked 3-4 feet. 

So it as a good day with tons of fish caught.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice report, good job.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> Decided to go to ocean city and hit the bridge early sunday morning, got out there around 0500. Tossed plugs and hit 20-22" bluefish and small rock non-stop till the sun was high around 0730.
> Lil later we decided to fish for some flatties. Slammed tons of 12-15" left and right drifting shiners. My buddy was jigging gulps and hit a 16.5" and one right over 20".
> 
> Just down from me I noticed 2 black males catching and keeping small 12-14" flounder. When it's not much bigger than your hand you know it's too small. I called the catch a poacher number and they said they would try to get someone out. We continued to watch them catch n keep undersized so another guy called DNR to report it. About 15 min later they pulled up and let one officer out on the bridge to check these guys. They were getting ready to leave and had their fish in their bucket with tackle on top about 30' up the bridge from them.
> ...


My old buddy Kevin Weber caught a true monster last year in OC. He tied the Maryland state record bluefish at 23 lbs. 8 oz. Kevin was fishing with bunker under the Rt. 50 Bridge and caught the chopper during the incoming tide.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

What an awesome day and good work with the poachers


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

jigmeister said:


> My old buddy Kevin Weber caught a true monster last year in OC. He tied the Maryland state record bluefish at 23 lbs. 8 oz. Kevin was fishing with bunker under the Rt. 50 Bridge and caught the chopper during the incoming tide.


I'd say this fish is right there with that. It was a beast. He got it under the bridge on a live lined spot. 

I wish I had picked up some green crab since I had my tog setup with me as well. Only saw 2 caught n both keepers on artificials, makes me think there's prolly some good ones stacked down there.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

First you mentioned race 2 black guys if they were white would u call dnr 
Now did u walked over and adviced them what they were doing were illegal 
Most time some folks don't know I came across that situation many times I tried to educate them and usually they are thankful and return the fish to the water
I spoke to a guy once about under size blue fish he was very grateful , the next time I saw him he had his measurements stick


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Goog job. Poachers come in all colors white, black, yellow, blue and green makes no difference they know what they are doing and don't care. Thieves get what they deserve.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

supercast said:


> First you mentioned race 2 black guys if they were white would u call dnr
> Now did u walked over and adviced them what they were doing were illegal
> Most time some folks don't know I came across that situation many times I tried to educate them and usually they are thankful and return the fish to the water
> I spoke to a guy once about under size blue fish he was very grateful , the next time I saw him he had his measurements stick


Supercast I will say I respect your passion for "Rights and Fairness", but Your first question about Him mentioning the race of the "Perps could of been asked in a PM. My opinion the content in his post, I don't think color would of mattered. Even if it did, that would even be more of a reason to talk as privately as possible.
Your second question About advising them of their illegal catches, even though that is showing that you are not just assuming that they are purposely breaking the law, your suggestion for approaching them is ONLY and I say again ONLY a personal option.
Please understand that when we buy a fishing license we are responsible for knowing and abiding by the DNR laws.
One of the problems here is that we drag down and find wrong with people that are supporting and abiding by the laws and try and take away the onus of those that are in the wrong and default to the "Blame Others" syndrome.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

supercast said:


> First you mentioned race 2 black guys if they were white would u call dnr
> Now did u walked over and adviced them what they were doing were illegal
> Most time some folks don't know I came across that situation many times I tried to educate them and usually they are thankful and return the fish to the water
> I spoke to a guy once about under size blue fish he was very grateful , the next time I saw him he had his measurements stick



I guess you didn't read this : DNR check s their licenses and then one of the poachers walks to me n says, " if he asks you whose bucket that is say you don't know." Then walks away.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

U are right not to take ownership of the bucket 
In the past whenever u purchase your license they would give u a guide book and a orange colour ruler now you have to ask take into consideration a newbie 
4 years I was walking up to the northbeach pier to fish when they where talking this guy caught a 17 " croaker 
I asked to see the fish turns out to be a red drum , most folks dont know 
May I say some folks just dont care however on the hand we are all law breakers , whenever we drive 60 in a 55 miles zone we are breaking the law


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the report and setting the example.


----------



## snapperfc (Nov 22, 2013)

supercast said:


> U are right not to take ownership of the bucket
> In the past whenever u purchase your license they would give u a guide book and a orange colour ruler now you have to ask take into consideration a newbie
> 4 years I was walking up to the northbeach pier to fish when they where talking this guy caught a 17 " croaker
> I asked to see the fish turns out to be a red drum , most folks dont know
> May I say some folks just dont care however on the hand we are all law breakers , whenever we drive 60 in a 55 miles zone we are breaking the law


He clearly knew he had undersized fish, otherwise he would not have asked kurazy kracka to lie to the dnr.


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

snapperfc said:


> He clearly knew he had undersized fish, otherwise he would not have asked kurazy kracka to lie to the dnr.


+1


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

Surprised someone had to call it in. After memorial day DNR keeps tabs on the bridge. I got checked twice in one day and a few times well into the night.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

^ hell yea. Looks like DMV ain't so broke anymore if they can keep the payroll going like this. 

Maryland should allocate some of its taxpayer money to Point lookout... cuz that place needs work... and some park rangers...

A lot. of park rangers.


----------

